# .30-06 for elk and moose



## biggamehunter69

What bullet weight would you guys recommend for elk and moose?


----------



## agrotom

Use a 180 grain bullet, not the cheap stuff use a Nosler partition, Speer grand slam, etc. Then go to the range and practice with the load you are going to use.!!!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder

180 grain, or if you feel you will be getting close( as in like 50 yards or under) 165 grain. but I would still stick with 180


----------



## MossyMO

I am just working up a load for 30-06. I didn't get a moose tag, but I am going to use 165 gr. Hornady SST's... gonna load up a few with 40 to 43 gr. of IMR 4064 and see if the Savage likes it.


----------



## steve66

180 grain remington corelokt is what i use.

it put a bull moose down within 50 yards completly broke his sholder.


----------



## NDTerminator

My wife is from Washington and has killed a small herd of elk with her "heavy" rifle, a Parker- Hale 30-06' and 165 grain handloads. Her shots were all under 200 yards.

I drew a moose tag in 90' and killed a 700 lbs cow with a 270 and 150 grain Nosler Partition handloads at 420 yards (by rangefinder). Two rounds through the heart and she tipped right over. Recovered both bullets under the off side hide, perfectly mushroomed.

That being said, were I to use an 06' on elk or moose, I would work up some 180 grain Partition handloads.

As I have the option, next time I have a go at these big critters I will use my Remington 700 in 300 Remington Ultra Mag and the 180 grain Partition load I have worked up for it...


----------



## honkbuster3

agrotom said:


> Use a 180 grain bullet, not the cheap stuff use a Nosler partition, Speer grand slam, etc. Then go to the range and practice with the load you are going to use.!!!!!!!! :sniper:


 I agree, get the 180 grain and then re-sight your rifle with the bullets because it definitely won't shoot in the same place as you lighter loads. :beer:


----------



## sdeprie

I agree with the 180 gr, high quality bullets. I think good 165 gr bullets would be alright. My favorite load in a 280 is with a 160 gr bullet, but it has a much higher sectional density than a 165 30 cal bullet would have. You could practice with lighter bullets, if you handload to the same velocity (trajectory), but you would be better off practicing with the load you will use.


----------



## canadianmoose

steve66 said:


> 180 grain remington corelokt is what i use.


thats what i use


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

That will work just fine. :thumb:


----------

